# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Одесские Группы

## Preyer

Давно интересующий меня вопрос: знаете ли вы какие-нибудь достойные внимания музыкальные группы нашего города? 
Я бы с удовольствием сходил на выступления, но элементарно не знаю где и кого именно искать. Есть ли, среди прочих, достойные внимания, боюсь этого слова, рок-группы? В самом прекрасном понимании этого слова, а не того, что многие могут подумать.

----------


## Preyer

Up!

----------

